
Putin's Rasputin (2011) - ifelsehow
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v33/n20/peter-pomerantsev/putins-rasputin
======
cafard
I'm pretty sure this piece found its way into Pomerantsev's _Nothing is True
and Everything is Possible_. The book is interesting, and quickly read.

